# Need help



## Hamid(US) Citizen (Nov 23, 2013)

I am currently working in Tecom, my contract states that if I want to leave I must give a 3 months’ notice period. But the problem which falls in the middle is that when I joined the company they had me sign two different contracts. One is from DMCC (JLT where there head office is located) and the other is from Tecom (Dubai Internet City, where I work & my visa is issued from). I have another job offer which is in Jumeirah 1. Now my company is stating that I must complete my 3 months notice period before resigning since they are unable to hire new employees. I wanted to know can I possibly take this case to DMCC or Tecom Authority’s regarding my case. Since they had me sign two contract but they only paid salary for one of the contracts. I really want to leave my company but HR states that I must complete the 3 months notice period then leave. Can you please HELP ME.?


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

Sounds complex, but this might help a little

uaelaborlaw dot com

Not sure who maintains it but the PDF version is on the ministry of labor's website and this one is easier to read. You can try to call the ministry of labor to ask for information too.

I'd suggest you do some research, read your contracts very well or even ask a lawyer. A lot of people resort to gulf news asking for advice on these problems, and they have lawyers answer your questions. Good luck!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Hamid(US) Citizen said:


> I am currently working in Tecom, my contract states that if I want to leave I must give a 3 months’ notice period. But the problem which falls in the middle is that when I joined the company they had me sign two different contracts. One is from DMCC (JLT where there head office is located) and the other is from Tecom (Dubai Internet City, where I work & my visa is issued from). I have another job offer which is in Jumeirah 1. Now my company is stating that I must complete my 3 months notice period before resigning since they are unable to hire new employees. I wanted to know can I possibly take this case to DMCC or Tecom Authority’s regarding my case. Since they had me sign two contract but they only paid salary for one of the contracts. I really want to leave my company but HR states that I must complete the 3 months notice period then leave. Can you please HELP ME.?


regardless of which contract you are working too, you knew you had a 3 month notice period, right?
that issue is unlikely to go away.
If you can make it go away, it will probably take 3 months......
work three months, then take the new job, and forget about your old employer...


----------



## Arunbalats (Aug 11, 2013)

What does your residence visa say? Which of these companies is your sponsor ?


----------



## Hamid(US) Citizen (Nov 23, 2013)

Arunbalats said:


> What does your residence visa say? Which of these companies is your sponsor ?


My Visa is from Tecom.


----------



## Hamid(US) Citizen (Nov 23, 2013)

vantage said:


> regardless of which contract you are working too, you knew you had a 3 month notice period, right?
> that issue is unlikely to go away.
> If you can make it go away, it will probably take 3 months......
> work three months, then take the new job, and forget about your old employer...


But isn't a universal law to just give a 1 month notice, even though my contracts states 3 months. Since they company is just using us for their benefits. Whatever keeps the company on the winning side they implement that law against but never put us on the winning side.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

No it's not universal law - it's the law according to what it states in your contract, which you willingly signed. As Vantage says, suck it up, do the the 3 months and end it all properly. If you start messing about, your company are likely to start pushing back and making life VERY difficult for you and pulling things like taking forever to cancel your visa or even banning you.


----------



## Geordie Jetsetter (Jan 2, 2014)

From the employer's point of view (hypothetically speaking).

I employ you.

You sign a contract with me that states 3 months notice on either side (I have to pay you 3 months notice if I want rid of you), I do this to protect my business as it takes 2-3 months to get a replacement.

Now, after I've paid you every month and provided you with a visa etc., you want to change the rules to suit yourself because you feel like moving.

Why should I do that? We have a contract, if you didn't agree with it why did you sign it?

The only way to lessen your notice period is to negotiate with me, maybe I will let you leave after one month, but I'll charge you for my loss of business for the other 2 months where you basically refuse to work - that will be the equivalent of 2 months salary which will be taken from your EoS and if you really annoy me I'll try to put a labour ban on you.

Your call.


----------



## Hamid(US) Citizen (Nov 23, 2013)

nonoa said:


> Sounds complex, but this might help a little
> 
> uaelaborlaw dot com
> 
> ...



I have sent more than 4 time on Khaleej Times also on Gulf news but no one replyed at all....


----------



## MRBXX (Nov 9, 2013)

Geordie Jetsetter said:


> From the employer's point of view (hypothetically speaking).
> 
> I employ you.
> 
> ...


He is US citizen!!...Normal laws doesnt apply to him :attention:


----------



## Hamid(US) Citizen (Nov 23, 2013)

MRBXX said:


> He is US citizen!!...Normal laws doesnt apply to him :attention:


Can you please Emphasis on that, It would really help a lot.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Hamid(US) Citizen said:


> Can you please Emphasis on that, It would really help a lot.


Love your sense of humour , sorry humor, US Hamid.

You knew the rules when you signed up. Why don't you want to honour, sorry honor your contract.


----------



## Geordie Jetsetter (Jan 2, 2014)

Hamid(US) Citizen said:


> I have sent more than 4 time on Khaleej Times also on Gulf news but no one replyed at all....


Maybe that's because they can't help you because you're trying to bend the rules in your favour.

BTW, just because you have a passport from XYZ Country doesn't mean that you're XYZish. The colour of your passport has nothing to do with your nationality.

Oh and just to add I think the word you're looking for is elaborate, not Emphasis.


----------



## Hamid(US) Citizen (Nov 23, 2013)

arabianhorse said:


> Love your sense of humour , sorry humor, US Hamid.
> 
> You knew the rules when you signed up. Why don't you want to honour, sorry honor your contract.


Thanks for the "Honour"


----------

